# 12" x 7" x 13' red oak mantle pics



## redoakneck (Sep 30, 2011)

Milled this yesterday for a neighbor.

View attachment 201001

View attachment 201002


View attachment 201004


Too heavy to move!!!


----------



## caspa (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, that's a nice piece of wood you have there. Are you going to cut it into Boards?


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 30, 2011)

Giving it to a guy wants a large mantle. Hope he has some big brackets to support it. Too heavy for 2 people to lift and carry.


----------



## mtngun (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a monster.


----------



## ResDocJon (Oct 3, 2011)

A mantle? How big is the guy's frickin' fireplace?


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess pretty big, he is a workplace neighbor and I have not seen his house. He drives a Mercedes sports car. I work next to his scrap yard business and he does pretty well, I just wanted the big red oak tree and that was the deal I made him, sort of screwed myself but the tree is in a very convienient place for me to work on, and I love the red oak!!!


----------



## Timberframed (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks clean and square. Red Oak average weight is 41 lbs. a cubic foot so 311 lbs. The easy part is milling and finishing . The hard part is muscling a 450 lb. slab up a flight of stairs but even then if you think it through, it's not so hard either. Is that the northern Ohio River?


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 4, 2011)

The river is the Great Miami right by Miamitown and Cleves, maybe 10 miles to the Ohio river west of Cincinnati.

I had a really nice view and breeze while milling that 300# stick. I usually make my boards small enough to drag or carry by myself.

I still have to get the rest of the tree, but my buddy called and said he has some HUGE downed cherry trees he wants me to see


----------



## Timberframed (Oct 4, 2011)

So is that lemonade in the jug?


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 4, 2011)

Timberframed said:


> So is that lemonade in the jug?


 


MAN, you are good!!!! 90% of the time I just take water, but that day, in fact, I did have some country time lemonade (extra stout) in that purple jug!!!! Friggin ground bees like that stuff too and I did take a hit in the stomach from one of those pesky beggers


----------



## Timberframed (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya. In the Sierra Nevada we had to deal with those chick bees or whatever they called them. Pesky critters non the less. I'm sure Mtgun is all to familiar with that being not too far from the Sawtooths.


----------



## dirt forester (Oct 15, 2011)

I am curious what the drying process will be on that mantle since it is so thick. Or are you just gonna let him worry about it?


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 16, 2011)

I have no experience drying mantles, but I would guess since the heartwood is centered and there are minimal branches it should dry pretty straight.

It is still sitting on a trailer and has checked pretty bad already at on end, the rest still looks real solid.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 16, 2011)

Get a belt sander to that dude, then keep it oiled up with Tung/Danish oil, especially the ends.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 16, 2011)

That was the first coat of Danish oil after sanding. If you use oil, get a gallon, lots cheaper than buying a pint or quart at a time. The ends will soak that stuff up in a minute. Here it is after I wiped the first coat off.


----------



## ResDocJon (Oct 16, 2011)

Too sweet! That slab is begging to be turned into a bar top and have fine German beer with some brats, kraut, and spicy mustard served over it. Just sayin...


----------



## dirt forester (Oct 20, 2011)

That looks real nice sachsmo. Have to love quartersawn oak. Are you putting that Danish oil on before it dries?


----------

